# Puppy limping



## thebrug (Feb 16, 2009)

My 5 1/2 month pup sometimes limps a little after he gets up from a nap. After a few minutes he seems fine and runs around like nothings wrong. Is this something to be concerned about. when we had him see the vet about a month ago the vet said he was doing great. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

thebrug said:


> My 5 1/2 month pup sometimes limps a little after he gets up from a nap. After a few minutes he seems fine and runs around like nothings wrong. Is this something to be concerned about. when we had him see the vet about a month ago the vet said he was doing great. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Which leg is it and how long has it been going on? Luxating patella is a common puppy problem in the back legs, and the temporary limp would be consistent with that problem. Other common causes of limps are tick borne diseases like Lyme. Don't rule out a simple sprain either, since they can cause limping initially and then fade as the puppy warms up.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I would check for dysplasia. You diden't mention if it was front or rear leg. So hip or elblow x'rays. Unless he had just been out playing WAY harder than normal for a long peroid of time that would be my first guess. Also you really can't "feel" dysplasia you have to x-ray for it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know it is hard but you need to keep him from jumping and running for a couple o days incase there is something like a sprain that needs to heal. After that, if he is not any better then I would take him to an orthopedic vet.


----------



## thebrug (Feb 16, 2009)

I've watched him now for a day or two and it looks like its his front left leg/paw. He still jumps and runs but after running alot yesteday he is not very active today.


----------



## thebrug (Feb 16, 2009)

Just wanted to update. We took Buddy to the vet last Friday because of this limp in his front left leg. The vet checked his joints and bones by feeling all around and told us he thinks it's a calcium defiecency that's causing the problem. He said it's a common problem with Goldens who are going through a big growth spurt and has us giving him calcium tablets for a week or two. If he doesn't show improvement we have to let him know and we can take further action (x-rays?). Anybody ever hear of this before? We trust this vet, he's been in the business for 40 years but we're still a little concerned because we haven't seen much improvement in the 4 days. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I hope he is feeling better real soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck and here is a thread about pano. I wonder if it could be something like that. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=54258&highlight=pano


----------



## nsaw (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this site, but have somewhat of the same issue. My 8 month old golden has been slightly limping for almost 6 weeks now--the left front leg. Vet says he thinks it's elbow dysplasia, but sees nothing on xrays. He still takes short hikes with me every day (probably 2-3 miles) for about 45 minutes and it has never slowed him down in the least--constantly sniffing, running short spurts, and jumping into the creek. I'm very frustrated--he is on Dasequin and I just put him on Lubrisyn for the joints. He does not seem to be in any pain. It's interseting what you mentioned about your Buddy and the calcium--I'll check that out--or if anyone has any other suggestions!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm with Carol, it could be pano, it's very common in large breed pups!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope that you can figure out what is going on with Buddy...poor baby..I hope the calcuim tablets work out for you all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If the vet thinks it is nutritional/growth related, please look at the pano/growth articles here www.greatdanelady.com She is a canine nutritionist and former Dane breeder. She's had much success dealing with nutritional issues associated with growth.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Our pup had pano in his left front leg, and his symptoms were exactly the same as you describe, and he was the same age when it started. You should still rule out the other possibilities of sprains, lyme and joint dysplasias. When our guy went in for neutering at 6 months, our vet did a full series of leg xrays and then we had a consult with an orthopedic surgeon who confirmed it was pano and not elbow dysplasia. Pano is actually difficult to diagnose on traditional xrays (they were more to rule out joint dyplasias)...the diagnosis is done more from clinical exam...the surgeon put pressure directly on the femur and he yelped. Our dog's limp stayed with him for 3-4 months, and got better and worse during this time. When it was at it's worse, we had to limit his exercise. The good news is they eventually outgrow it on their own. If you're able to, have a lyme test and the xrays and consult with a orthopedic vet to rule out the other possibilities, and ask them to do the clinical test for pano.


----------

